# what is your way to follow the news of classical music???



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah, is there any magazine or website YouTube channel devoted to classical music and musicians???


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I get mails from subscriptions that I signed up for. That is from magazines, publishers and record companies.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I read Gramophone for years. A guitarist and composer, John Duarte, used to be a reviewer.

New recordings I get some subscriptions, like from Presto. I also put the favorite composer into Amazon, looking for CDs mostly. I sort the hits by release date. 

I periodically google the groups that record baroque music and hit "shopping" to see releases.

If you do Spotify, you can of course search endlessly.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I get mails from subscriptions that I signed up for. That is from magazines, publishers and record companies.


may you give me some or may be all of those sites that you do subscribe??

I'm quite greedy lol


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Presto / JPC.de Gramophone, and almost all recording compagnies having e-mail lists.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Rogerx said:


> Presto / JPC.de Gramophone, and almost all recording compagnies having e-mail lists.


just checked out presto and boy oh boy I'm LOVING IT!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tarneem said:


> just checked out presto and boy oh boy I'm LOVING IT!


I forgot to say JPC is switchable to English. 
And do not forget this one:

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Tarneem said:


> may you give me some or may be all of those sites that you do subscribe??
> 
> I'm quite greedy lol


Lets see...
boosey.com, deutschegrammophon.com, bachtrack.com, berliner-philharmoniker.de, mezzo.fr, naxos.com, gramophone.co.uk, classicalguitarmagazine.com, hyperion-records.co.uk, ircam.fr, coeurope.org, breitkopf.com
enough? I also get newsletters from ableton, nativeinstruments, vsl, steinberg, uaudio, the music software I use. They have some nice articles on this and that.
...also I follow numerous things on facebook and then I sometimes just surf the net


----------

